

Ask HN: Looking for markdown-editor feature ideas - nadam

I am developing a Markdown editor for Windows. It will support some markdown extensions (like tables) live preview, export to docx, etc...<p>I am looking for good feature ideas. Wouldn't it be cool if the editor would support ... ?
======
mooism2
Who are your users going to be? What are their use cases?

If you focus on including cool features, your program will end up as
difficult-to-use bloatware.

(I am not one of your future users because I don't use Windows.)

~~~
nadam
"Who are your users going to be?"

That's a very hard question because a 'word-processor' is a horizontal product
[1].

I want people to use it instead of Word. I want to create great UX, easy to
use, clean interface, fast operation. But should I concentrate on technically
inclined people, or should I concentrate on the typical Word user? At the
beginning should I concentrate on a nieche (for example students and academics
who use math equations in their writngs)? I have not completely decided it
yet.

"If you focus on including cool features, your program will end up as
difficult-to-use bloatware."

True. Still, I am trying to gather good ideas, 'user needs', but I will of
course filter them to create a product which has integrity and market
strategy.

[1] <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2012/01/06.html>

